# My Damasko & Inhorgenta log



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Day one/Departing/Check in Tegel Airport

















LH 2037 (TXL - MUC) is ready for boarding. Just received my digital baggage receipt. Off we go.









On my wrist ? The DK 105

















DC66, DA343, DS30 Fanta in hand luggage ;-)


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Subscribed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

*Re: My Damasko & Inhorgenta log*

Ditto. I'm in!

Pic just because...

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Day one/Arrival at Munich/Shuttle/Booth setup

Arrived delayed at Munich Airport,









took the shuttle to the fairgrounds









and was then discussing the final booth setup with Sindy, the lady who's running the Damasko Monostore in Regensburg.

























The Hall A partly looks like there will no fair tomorrow, carpeting will be done during the night. Doors open at 09:00 for the public.

























Alexander Shorokhoff is to our right, Aristo/Vollmer to our left.

And -tata - before the Inhorgenta curtain rises - here's the Matt & Black, a slightly different looking DC 80

































DC 80 on bracelet

















The DC80 Black in showcase setup









DSub2









After a couple of hours we finally arrived at the hotel









Checking in, unpacking the bag, having a nap, 19:00 Bavarian dinner with Sindy.

Log closed for today.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

That matte and black made my eyes pop open.
Thanks for the advance look.
D


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

whineboy said:


> That matte and black made my eyes pop open.
> Thanks for the advance look.
> D


Oh boy, 100% agree....now put that on the DC80 lime and Damasko will be getting more of my hard earned money!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Does this mean we will see some other bracelet options? DSub’s perhaps?


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

And black bracelets?


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

DC80 and DSub2, both with the handsome coin edge bezel, which I think adds considerably to their good looks.

Thanks for the great photos, Mike.


----------



## krisrsolebury (Sep 28, 2016)

That photo of the DSub2 on that black/orange Hirsch performance strap is really selling me on that watch. It's been on a shortlist of divers I'm considering (can only afford/justify buying one) in the next few months - along with the Sinn U1 or U2, the new green sunburst dial Oris Aquis, and, as a long shot, Tudor or Omega (depending on what they release at Basel and if I really want to regret the price tag) -

But that DSub2 looks really great in a "candid" photo, especially on that strap. At the really fair price Damasko is asking, it may have just become the clear frontrunner...


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Damest bracelet links in the wild.

Could this be a sign of things to come?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Mike !

I like the DSub.
But I hope this watch comes with a black dial in the near future.

Interesting DC80 bicolor. I like what I see.
Maybe it's time for a second DC80.:-d


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Day two/Start

06:28 fire alarm goes off in hotel
07:00 taking a shower
08:30 booth is ready, carpeting done overnight, all cleaned up









Since I promised to takes some DA42/DA43 shots, here we go


----------



## bruno47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the photos, Mike. You deliver as promised: more pics of DA42/43. Excellent!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Day two/Junghans press conference 12:00/Meeting with Julian Seume, Elysee Managing Director/After Work Extravaganza

Joined the Junghans press conference. Will post details during next week on our German Watches Forum.

































Some pics taken during the day at Damasko's booth

The DH models

















































DC 80 White

























www.watch.de peole dropped by to order a couple of Damasko watches.

15:30 Espresso Macciato at the Junghans booth









18:00 fairs is closing for visitors, went to the Elysee booth to have a couple of Altbier with Julian and friends.
Julian presented the new Elysee Bronze models.









For more info plase see here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/inhorgenta-spot-light-elysee-going-bronze-4640055.html









19:00 show goes on, couple of beers at the Inhorgeta Bar

















End of Day two (later tonight, private pics would violate our rules & guidelines).


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

bruno47 said:


> Thanks for the photos, Mike. You deliver as promised: more pics of DA42/43. Excellent!


And one more


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Day three/Let the show go on

08:30 Foggy morning this morning in Munich









08:45 Morning lecture „Inhorgenta Daily"









09:00 Starting the day with a cup of coffee and the DC80 White









A member PMed me for DC66 / DC 67 pics, here we go

















































10:30 Meeting with reps (Jörgand Michael) of the watchmaking schools Hamburg and Pforzheim.

11:30 Roulette with the DC80, lucky 7 ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Day three/This is the end my friend, the end

15:00 watch talk with Mr. Peter Braun, chief editor of Armbanduhren magazine
15:00 - 17:00 watch retailers show up
17:30 out of a sudden the hall is almost empty

















17:45 Cleaning up the showcases, trays are empty

















18:00 show's closing for the public, heading to Julian Seume, Elysee watches, to have a beer and talk watches, what else would you expect on a watch and jewellery show?


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks again for all the pics !


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

stuffler said:


> The DH models
> 
> View attachment 12901559


I like the DH1.0 a lot.
This one is on my list.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Day four/Starting into SUN

06:45 snow in Munich









09:00 at time at the booth, as usual the Inhorgenta Daily as our morning lecture, no coffee arrived yet. Damn.









Some „early morning pics"

Damasko DK205

















































09:30 coffee arrived at the German Watches Lounge, first customer arriving.

10:30 DK 10/11 intermezzo

















































































11:30 Met with the guys of Fischers Fritze

Two quick shots of the DK10 Black with the Torpedomakrele 2.0 (sorry for the fingerprint)

















13:00 presenting Damasko's A35 and H35 movements to Alexander Shorokhoff.

16:00 short stroll through hall A









Our casino









The Watchpeople bar









Zeppelin Bier









18:00 Inhorgenta closing for visitors. Meeting with Julian, CEO of Elysee, Willi Birk, CEO POINTtec, his daughter, sales director POINTtec, some guys and girls of the Junghans Team.

19:00 transfer to Central Munich to join the Inhorgenta Award Extravaganza. Tired.


----------



## GreatScott (Nov 19, 2016)

mike, please ask them why they will not make a brushed/polished version outside of the 205. It is beautiful and all models could use it.


----------



## obey1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you so much for bringing us there with you. 

Amazing pictures and story.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

DK205? That's a new one on me. Beautiful!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Day 5/Last day at the Inhorgenta/last orders please

08:30 Baggage checked in at Inhorgenta LH check-in
08:40 no power at booth, searching for the safety switch, power supply refitted, we can start preparing the showcases

































09:00 coffee with the DC56 Si









10:00 meeting with Willi Birk, CEO POINTtec, to see the novelties, will report on our German Watches Forum soon









12:00 only 4 hrs to go, last AD just drops by.

13:00 why does your A35 regulation does look different to other movements ? Well, there's a patented EPS spring and a balance wheel with 4 screws for fine adjustment.
Oh, thank you. You're welcome.









14:30 new AD ordering

15:10 preparing to leave with shuttle bus, last coffee for Alexander Shorokhoff and Mr. Vollmer as well.









15:40 in the bus and heading to MUC Airport, bye bye Inhorgenta









19:00 Back home


----------



## Foxtrott (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures! the braclet is terrific !!


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you your postings and efforts. Always so enjoyable and informative. All the best to you Mike.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

tsteph12 said:


> Thank you your postings and efforts. Always so enjoyable and informative. All the best to you Mike.


Thank you. Sharing the fun I had is double fun!


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the excellent trip log Mike! The photos were perfect and really showcased the watches and the event.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> mike, please ask them why they will not make a brushed/polished version outside of the 205. It is beautiful and all models could use it.


The case of the 205 is quite unique. HHowever, there's the DK 105, the bezel is polished, the case blasted.
For other models there's no plan (yet) to do it.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

stuffler said:


> 09:00 coffee with the DC56 Si
> 
> View attachment 12909449


That chrono looks so awesome.

I like the slightly different dial and hand set in comparison to the "normal" DAMASKO chronos.
But I like the "normal" chronos as well.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

I didnt see anyone asking but is the DC80 with damest and bead blasted steel combo a custom order or just a "showcase" model ?

I'd really like to be able to push the customization this far on any model.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Bender.Folder said:


> I didnt see anyone asking but is the DC80 with damest and bead blasted steel combo a custom order or just a "showcase" model ?
> 
> I'd really like to be able to push the customization this far on any model.


The first bicolor bracelets have already been delivered to a handful of customers. However, Konrad today confirmed that they are still in the testing phase and collecting feed back. That's why it is not offered on their website yet. I'd wait though....






​


----------

